# ******* AF



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hate to be so rude but I'm gutted, absolutely gutted that ****ing AF has come. I want to be pregnant more than anything. i would give up all my treats, luxuries and just about anything.....

I'm feeling utterly jealous of pregnant women to the point where i could just cry. ..i want a precious baby to hold and care for and love until i could pop  

I know it will happen, it has to as I'm not even tinking of a life without a little one......but its just so so hard to stay on top of it and positive all the dam time.

****** to it!

Bendy.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Bendy bendy, thats [email protected] news - sending you a hug


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

So Sorry the witch got you and you feel so down ! 

it's the worse thing when she turns up as every  little bit of hope goes when you see her ! 
But like you said it will happen   sadly we don't have time scales 

Really hope that you feel better soon ! you can do this !! 

sara xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Awh Bendy my dear, my heart goes out to you  . Nothing we can say will stop it hurting... but we all know how you feel.  Stay with it, stay positive for next month   

take care

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bendy  I am so sorry hunnie.


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Bendy sending you lots of   , its so horrible as you put all your hope into it not arriving that when its does it just crushes you.

Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bendy, I'm so sorry, it really sucks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry  got you  

take care
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

awww sorry flowerpot, just noticed this post. sending you a big  It is pretty sh!t when the   turns up. Wishing you better luck this coming month xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy

So sorry   got you.  We all know how you feel and it can be really hard to try to be   some of the time.

Sending you a   and better luck next month

Binty


----------

